# Metal Detectors



## Zimtony

I have just imported a top of the range metal detector from the USA, thinking it will be fun on the beach, searching for lost Spanish treasure!!!! (LOL!) But I have just been told by my Spanish neighbour that they are banned in Spain! Can anyone confirm this or otherwise?

Thanks

Tony


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Tony, although this wouldn't necessarily be your case I know someone who was prosecuted by the Ministery of Defence because he used one in an abandoned village which I think was in a military zone. This man had a collection of keys which he'd found and also a collection of bullets and grenades and yes, you've guessed it, one of the grenades went off in his house. He was injured, but thank goodness no one else was.
He was a security guard and what with the prosecution hanging over him and his injuries he was in a right old state.
Sooo, I'm not positive, but I think they are banned here. However, depending on where you use them the police probably turn a blind eye. You could try going into a police station not near your home to ask.


----------



## Malagueño

I'm not fully versed in this but I do know they are not banned in Spain.

You can use them on beaches......and on private land - with the owners permission!

You cannot use them on historical sites.....and if you find anything over 100 years old, you have to report it - probably to do with historical heritage etc.

There is a Spanish website which writes extensively (and probably much more accurately than me!) about metal detecting and the law in Spain.

http://www.detectomania.com

But they are not banned anyway!


----------



## Zimtony

Pesky Wesky said:


> Tony, although this wouldn't necessarily be your case I know someone who was prosecuted by the Ministery of Defence because he used one in an abandoned village which I think was in a military zone. This man had a collection of keys which he'd found and also a collection of bullets and grenades and yes, you've guessed it, one of the grenades went off in his house. He was injured, but thank goodness no one else was.
> He was a security guard and what with the prosecution hanging over him and his injuries he was in a right old state.
> Sooo, I'm not positive, but I think they are banned here. However, depending on where you use them the police probably turn a blind eye. You could try going into a police station not near your home to ask.


Thanks for the reply PW,

I went down to our Policia Local this morning and was met with a whole load of wide eyed blank looks, discussions between officers, etc etc. In short - they did not have a clue and suggested that I went down to the Guardia Civil - which I did. Turns out that here in the south, because of various drug smuggling issues, the GC are not keen on you using a metal detector! Apparently there are now cases of guys coming across the Straits at night, burying drugs on the beach, passing on the GPS co-ordinates to the receiving gang, who turn up with a van, spade and metal detector to dig up the stash! Like something out of a crime novel!!
So long as I have my ID with me and do not mind a nit of "checking out" at times by the local GC team down at the beach, then I should be ok.

However, you will know that this was not correct if my next post is from the pentenciario................


----------



## Zimtony

Malagueño said:


> I'm not fully versed in this but I do know they are not banned in Spain.
> 
> You can use them on beaches......and on private land - with the owners permission!
> 
> You cannot use them on historical sites.....and if you find anything over 100 years old, you have to report it - probably to do with historical heritage etc.
> 
> There is a Spanish website which writes extensively (and probably much more accurately than me!) about metal detecting and the law in Spain.
> 
> http://www.detectomania.com
> 
> But they are not banned anyway!


Thanks M,

I tried that website but there is nothing there????


----------



## Croutonsoup

This is interesting I didn't know about this.


----------



## Johanna

Zimtony said:


> I have just imported a top of the range metal detector from the USA, thinking it will be fun on the beach, searching for lost Spanish treasure!!!! (LOL!) But I have just been told by my Spanish neighbour that they are banned in Spain! Can anyone confirm this or otherwise?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tony


:eyebrows: Thought the Kruger millions were buried in Spain?


----------



## nickspain12

I have a friend who for 2 years has been doing the beaches in marbella, then one morning he was out and the police stoped him and told him to STOP, they checked all his papers and even his car papers,he said he did not get a fine but im not sure, I know if you are unlucky you can be fined upto 3000 €

he is not doing it any more as its not worth the risk


----------



## gus-lopez

nickspain12 said:


> I have a friend who for 2 years has been doing the beaches in marbella, then one morning he was out and the police stoped him and told him to STOP, they checked all his papers and even his car papers,he said he did not get a fine but im not sure, I know if you are unlucky you can be fined upto 3000 €
> 
> he is not doing it any more as its not worth the risk


Friend of mine only does the beaches between 2 & 4 a.m.


----------



## Chica22

gus-lopez said:


> Friend of mine only does the beaches between 2 & 4 a.m.


The use of Metal Detectors without permits carry huge fines. In the Almeria region it is essential that you obtain a permit from the Junta de Andalucia, these are issued free but are very specific in where you can use the detector, giving plans on specific beaches etc.

When using the metal detector it is essential that the papers are carried with you at all times.

The approval/licence only lasts for 6 months after which you have to re-apply.

A few months ago, OH did some translation for a British person, who did not have a licence and had been using a metal detector on the beach. He received a fine of 2,000 euros - on appeal this was reduced to 600 euros, still a very hefty fine for metal detecting early morning on an empty beach!!!


----------



## nickspain12

That might be the case where you are my friend but on the costa del sol things are a lot harder , and we think its due to drugs and the police thinking that everyone with a metal detector is looking for the drop of point . have looked into a permit and had no luck, 








Chica22 said:


> The use of Metal Detectors without permits carry huge fines. In the Almeria region it is essential that you obtain a permit from the Junta de Andalucia, these are issued free but are very specific in where you can use the detector, giving plans on specific beaches etc.
> 
> When using the metal detector it is essential that the papers are carried with you at all times.
> 
> The approval/licence only lasts for 6 months after which you have to re-apply.
> 
> A few months ago, OH did some translation for a British person, who did not have a licence and had been using a metal detector on the beach. He received a fine of 2,000 euros - on appeal this was reduced to 600 euros, still a very hefty fine for metal detecting early morning on an empty beach!!!


----------

